#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Τοπογραφικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
*Windows -* ΝΕΤΑ
*Windows -* ILWIS 3.6.1
*Windows -* ACADEL
*Windows -* HattChanger
*Windows -* XLTOP
*Windows -* site topo
*Windows -* Grass GIS 
*Windows -* ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ*Windows -* Coords_GR Ver. 1.60*AutoCad -* cadtools
*AutoCad -* NorthSymbols*AutoCad -* points2txt lisp routine (εξαγωγή αρχείου)*AutoCad -* Kml tools Google Earth - ΕΓΣΑ 87 AutoCad*Excel -* ΚΑΤΑΒΙΒΑΣΜΟΣ - HANSEN
*Excel -* Ταχυμετρία V3 με αναγωγές αποστάσεων σε ΕΓΣΑ
*Excel -* Ταχυμετρία V2 για διαφορετικό μηδενισμό
*Excel -* Ταχυμετρία V1
*Excel -* PIN_ENTOS
*Excel -* PIN_EKTOS
*Excel -* winraport
*Excel -* Transformations.xls
*Excel -* Hattegsa2.xls
*DOS -* deros 

*2. Νομοθεσία*
N. 2242/1994
Εισφορά σε γηΕισφορά σε χρήμαΣυμβολισμοί ρυμοτομικών 
Προδιαγραφές σύνταξης τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων
Συμβατότητα οικοπέδου με το Εθνικό Κτηματολόγιο
Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για τροποποιήση ρυμοτομικού
Προδιαγραφές σύνταξης τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων
ΠΔ/2-3-81 ΦΕΚ-138/Δ/13-3-81 Οικισμοί προ 1923
Έγγραφα που αφορούν στην ανάκληση των αποφάσεων του ΕΚΧρήσεις Γης: Κατηγορίες & Περιεχόμενο 

* 3. Έντυπα*
*Excel -* Βεβαίωση για ΑΑ_ΓΗΣ
*pdf -* Έντυπα συμπλήρωσης δηλώσεων κτηματολογίου*pdf -* Αίτηση για έκδοση πράξης χαρακτηρισμού 

*4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα*
*pdf -* Υποδείγματα διαγραμμάτων για την Έγκριση Δόμησης*pdf -* Μετασχηματισμοί συντεταγμένων των γεωγραφικών δεδομένων  στον ελληνικό χώρο - Γιάννης Συγγρός.pdf
*pdf -* TravAdjustmentsolver.pdf
*pdf -* Επανεφαρμογές
*pdf -* Μετασχηματισμοί Συντεταγμένων
*pdf -* Άξονες στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού & επιχειρησιακού  σχεδίου ολοκλήρωσης για το Εθνικό Κτηματολόγιο
*pdf -* Ακρίβειες και έννομα αποτελέσματα Κτηματογράφησης
*pdf -* Σύστημα πληροφορικής Εθνικού Κτηματολογίου
*pdf -* basic tutorial for high precision GPS systems*pdf -* Γεωμετρική μεταβολή*pdf* *-* Μέτρα-Σταθμά*Excel -* Παλιές ελληνικές μονάδες μέτρησης 

*5. Συνέδρια-Σεμινάρια*
*pdf* *-*  Τοπογραφικό Διάγραμμα - Προδιαγραφές*pdf*& *Excel -* Πράξεις Τακτοποίησης, Αναλογισμού, Διορθωτικές Πράξεις Εφαρμογής 

*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

